

What about something like FixThisBarack.com? - niels_olson
http://www.fixthisbarack.com/
think anyone would use it?
======
patrickg-zill
I will let another PG, Philip Greenspun, answer this far more elegantly than I
can manage: [http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2008/10/25/will-obama-
be-...](http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2008/10/25/will-obama-be-a-friend-
to-the-poor-once-in-office-would-you/)

